# help for 5th w  refrig



## CenCoastCal (Mar 5, 2002)

My mother has a 36ft Fleetwood Terry Manor.  She doesn't tow.  It's parked permantely on our property.  Everything has been fine, and two days ago, the refrigerator just stopped.  We're running it on electric.  So we unplugged it, which should send it over to propane automatically (which there is plenty of), but nothing.  The light on top doesnt even go on.  Checked the fuses, they're fine.  Any suggestions?  We cant take it in, as 1) we don't have a hitch, and 2) we've built a deck around it for her.  Help!!
Mother is crying about this.


----------



## Gary B (Mar 5, 2002)

help for 5th w  refrig

Hi, what year is the unit, is it a Norcold or a Dometic and what is the model. If it is electronically controlled(has a status bar somewhere on the front), it will require 12VDC to operate, if you have lost the 12 volts then the circuit board will shut to refer off, won't switch or anything, if you have 12 volts then the circuit board may have failed althought when that happens you generally get a check light. You can try this site www.rvmobile.com 
they have an excellent site on refers check their trouble shooting pages good luck GB



Edited by - Gary B on Mar 05 2002  9:57:48 PM


----------

